# I Blew It! :ouch:



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

In the Goals Thread for 2010, one of my goals was to shoot a 550 Field round.

So.... yesterday practicing on the hunter face I walkup to my last target and I am sitting on a 531, I need a 19 to hit that 550 goal. 
My last target: the 23y WU. I stradle the marker, settle in hold steady and the release breaks perfectly and I shoot a perfect vertical 3 just above the 4 line, (gapped the wrong pins) My next 3 shots, x's. Score 3x-18. Total score 59x-549 Hunter round. First half 30x-277(PB), second half 29x- 272.
I dropped 2 in the round on the 36y fan. 1 each half. That burns my tail!! The 36 fan should be as easy as it gets.
That space between my ears got me again. That makes 2 549's this year. Of course "we're talkin bout Practice, not a game-not a game we're talkin bout Practice.
The thing about practice, I know to shoot 540 averages, my practice needs to be 550 from time to time. Now to balance having fun and trying to get better. 

I'm getting closer. I won't give up. I love this sport.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I know how you feel....

I once carded a 252 half...I know not great 

Problem is, I shot a 4X 20 into the wrong target on a 15 yarder, then dropped a 17 on the next target while I was still chapped at my foolishness:doh::mad2:....

That 252 could have been a 272-275- easily a PB...this dang game can be unforgiving at times...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> In the Goals Thread for 2010, one of my goals was to shoot a 550 Field round.
> 
> So.... yesterday practicing on the hunter face I walkup to my last target and I am sitting on a 531, I need a 19 to hit that 550 goal.
> My last target: the 23y WU. I stradle the marker, settle in hold steady and the release breaks perfectly and I shoot a perfect vertical 3 just above the 4 line, (gapped the wrong pins) My next 3 shots, x's. Score 3x-18. Total score 59x-549 Hunter round. First half 30x-277(PB), second half 29x- 272.
> ...


I feel ya. In my day of unconsciousness at the SE Sectionals, I shot a 275 half with a 17. Had a great group going at 6 o'clock. Unfortunately 2 of the Shakespeares were OUT. 

Live and learn. 

Great Shooting though.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*perfect round*

had a perfect half going. I walked up taget number one and shot my first arrow. blew it big time! :shade::grin:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Nice shootin. It's all part of the game. You just have to tell yourself. Self that was a great shot and the arrow went exactly where it was supposed to according to your aiming. Just aim with the right pin next time :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

frank_jones said:


> had a perfect half going. I walked up taget number one and shot my first arrow. blew it big time! :shade::grin:


 I know exactly how you feel...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

frank_jones said:


> had a perfect half going. I walked up taget number one and shot my first arrow. blew it big time! :shade::grin:


Awesome....! :set1_rolf2::clap::laugh:

Are you shooting at PWA this weekend?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Good shooting Vance! Once it happens it will likely happen on a regular basis too


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

mag41vance said:


> Awesome....! :set1_rolf2::clap::laugh:
> 
> Are you shooting at PWA this weekend?


not this time. I am doing other things. I may go to the lancaster field shoot with darrin in july. good luck with your shootin. stay in touch.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

JayMc said:


> Good shooting Vance! Once it happens it will likely happen on a regular basis too


Thank's. Being over 50, I don't see things getting appreciably better, but I am in decent shape and I will get what I can while I can. I find my eyes are more of an issue than anything else. (besides that space between my ears)

Hopefully I can continue with the BHFS class and not have to go FS. I really enjoy shooting fixed pins and trying to figure out what to do with them. It's always a journey for sure. I just want to enjoy the ride no matter what the score is.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

frank_jones said:


> not this time. I am doing other things. I may go to the lancaster field shoot with darrin in july. good luck with your shootin. stay in touch.


10-4

I will be in touch.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Don't kidd yourself. You're a damn good shooter. I shot and scored wiyth you at LAS this year. 

Keep up the good work. :thumb:



mag41vance said:


> Thank's. Being over 50, I don't see things getting appreciably better, but I am in decent shape and I will get what I can while I can. I find my eyes are more of an issue than anything else. (besides that space between my ears)
> 
> Hopefully I can continue with the BHFS class and not have to go FS. I really enjoy shooting fixed pins and trying to figure out what to do with them. It's always a journey for sure. I just want to enjoy the ride no matter what the score is.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Don't kidd yourself. You're a damn good shooter. I shot and scored wiyth you at LAS this year.
> 
> Keep up the good work. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Matt, you are too kind and I appreciate the words. It was a fun time there at LAS. My first event of that kind and everyone I met there was top notch.
I have enjoyed meeting many of the AT folks at the shoots I've been to.
In the 2-1/2 years I've been shooting Field, The Archery Talk faithful have been very instrumental in helping me learn the sport. Awesome place this is.:thumbs_up


----------

